
Essential Startup Growth Metrics - gaborcselle
https://medium.com/gabor/essential-growth-metrics-a083d4af3a7a
======
CaptainR
These are pretty useful. There’s another reference one like this that I like:
[https://clevertap.com/blog/app-retention-
stats/](https://clevertap.com/blog/app-retention-stats/)

